

Malcolm Gladwell: Age Before Beauty - jdale27
http://www.davidgalenson.com/malcolmgladwell-lecture.pdf

======
jdale27
From <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=268710>

------
prakash
fascinating stuff.

